# Male has huge bubble nest and the female is ready...I think?



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello. 
Pearl (female) is in a large vace in the middle of my 10 gallon tank which Jasper (male) is staying in. The have been in this habitat for two days now. There are many hiding places+heater
Jasper has made the bubble nest while Pearl has a swolen belly of eggs and shaded vertical bars. 
I would like to know.....Is there a way to verify that they are positivly ready to produce fry?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like they are ready but if you release her into the tank, please keep a very close eye on them just in case there is a problem. I wouldn't put them together unless you can be home to keep a close watch on them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh yes I will be sure of that! I dont want anything to go wrong and have a hurt fish.... I wont release Pearl into the tank until a probably sunday...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And please don't let them spawn until you have proper food for the fry. You don't want to bring them into the world only for them to starve because you don't have the proper food for them. I don't mean to come across as rude, I just want to make sure you have the proper food.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ordered it a week ago......Its a micrworm culture.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Your other posts indicate you just ordered the culture today. The culture isn't in your house and set up yet, so you are not yet ready to breed. When the culture arrives you actually have to set it up and start growing your own microworms, it doesn't just come with enough worms to feed your fry until they are grown up. Setting up the culture to get it growing properly can take a week or more, so I'd hold off on releasing the two together until then, otherwise your fry, even if they do successfully spawn, will just starve to death before your culture is ready.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not releasing till I get the micro culture. : ]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

About how long does it take for them no wrap around eachother and spawn....(usually)


----------

